# Fresh Off the Truck, New Kayak!!



## Jeffbro999#2 (Feb 17, 2014)

Been doing my research the past few months and had recently decided on what I wanted but they really weren't available yet. Nick got in touch with me earlier in the week and tells me that a truck will be delivering some this week! They arrived on Friday, and I made it up to Broxsons in a hurry! I quickly decided on a color, and we loaded her up. 
Thanks a lot Nick for all the advice, I really appreciate it!

The last few months I've been fishing out of my 11 year old Pelican 116DLX, and it's been working just fine, but was small and uncomfortable. This PDL is a huge change, but I'm very excited to see what spots this thing can put me on. This kayak is a tank in comparison, super stable and super comfortable. I don't think I fished sitting down at all yesterday and probably won't very much in the future. Took it out for the maiden voyage around noon, and found some reds feeding in some shallow grass. Was able to sight fish several slots that were up on the inside edge of the grass in 6-10" of water. The drive went very shallow and had no problems getting it stuck in the mud bottom. I poled around instead of standing up and sitting down to move, and it worked great! 

Traveling back to the launch point was very relaxed. Was moving at 3.1mph on my GPS and putting out very little effort. This kayak will be great for covering some water! Rudder control is effortless and it turns very sharply. I had several opportunities to use reverse where it would have sucked not to have it. Can already see the benefits and they are huge. Headed back out shortly to look for some trout and see what else it can do. Thanks again for getting me hooked up Nick, it's a great product!


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Yes Sir!!!!!! Oh man!!!!!!Jeff, congrats on the new yak!!!!!! Time to crush some fish and tournaments!:thumbup:


----------



## AlbinoTurtle (Jan 7, 2017)

Nick always points me in the right direction!


----------



## Jeffbro999#2 (Feb 17, 2014)

LIM-IT-OUT said:


> Yes Sir!!!!!! Oh man!!!!!!Jeff, congrats on the new yak!!!!!! Time to crush some fish and tournaments!:thumbup:


Thanks man! I'm ready!


----------



## Jeffbro999#2 (Feb 17, 2014)

AlbinoTurtle said:


> Nick always points me in the right direction!


I agree. He always gives great advice, and it has been spot on with this purchase!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Glad you are liking the new yak and already breaking it in!!! Keep it up brother!


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Jeffbro999 said:


> Thanks man! I'm ready!


You've been ready LOL see ya on da wata


----------



## SWAngler (Sep 13, 2014)

Congrats, and welcome to the yak world. You will catch more fish, no doubt. I have not been skunked for 1 1/2 years, in the same places I used to bring my boat and do so-so.

However, a word of caution, I notice that you have chosen a peddle drive. Nothing wrong with that, but just so you know, your arms will shrivel to small stubs, while your legs will bulk out.


----------



## timjb83 (Jan 23, 2013)

Dang nice ride! I'm sure you'll love.. Get your gopro setup and you are good to go! 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

Sweet looking yak, Jeff.
Truly a dangerous man on the water now.


----------



## frugalphysio (Jun 1, 2016)

Makes me want to upgrade...Congrats man, that's a smooth looking ride!


----------



## Jeffbro999#2 (Feb 17, 2014)

SWAngler said:


> Congrats, and welcome to the yak world. You will catch more fish, no doubt. I have not been skunked for 1 1/2 years, in the same places I used to bring my boat and do so-so.
> 
> However, a word of caution, I notice that you have chosen a peddle drive. Nothing wrong with that, but just so you know, your arms will shrivel to small stubs, while your legs will bulk out.


Thanks, it's a huge step up from that little paddle kayak I was in, and the peddle drive is amazing. I can already feel the legs getting worked out, so thanks for the warning! She's already proven to catch some fish, and the extended range it allows is awesome!


----------



## Jeffbro999#2 (Feb 17, 2014)

timjb83 said:


> Dang nice ride! I'm sure you'll love.. Get your gopro setup and you are good to go!
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


Thanks Tim! I'm already working on it, need some lighting!


----------



## Jeffbro999#2 (Feb 17, 2014)

barefoot said:


> Sweet looking yak, Jeff.
> Truly a dangerous man on the water now.


The range is incredible! Made a 3 mile move last night just to go try a spot(something I would not have done in that wind in my paddle yak) and it ended up being well worth it(I'll post my first big trout pic caught out of it in a minute)! The fishing options are endless now! I'm finally back to feeling better, so whenever you are ready we will team up and go catch some fish! Thanks Bruce.


----------



## Jeffbro999#2 (Feb 17, 2014)

frugalphysio said:


> Makes me want to upgrade...Congrats man, that's a smooth looking ride!


You won't be disappointed if you do! Thanks bro!


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

Jeffbro999 said:


> The range is incredible! Made a 3 mile move last night just to go try a spot(something I would not have done in that wind in my paddle yak) and it ended up being well worth it(I'll post my first big trout pic caught out of it in a minute)! The fishing options are endless now! I'm finally back to feeling better, so whenever you are ready we will team up and go catch some fish! Thanks Bruce.


Jeff, glad you're feeling better.
I'm ready when we can align our schedules.
How's this weekend look for you?


----------



## Jeffbro999#2 (Feb 17, 2014)

barefoot said:


> Jeff, glad you're feeling better.
> I'm ready when we can align our schedules.
> How's this weekend look for you?


Thanks Bruce, it was a rough couple weeks. This weekend looks free so far, send me a PM and we will work something out!


----------

